# Moving house



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

We have a beautiful daughter, who has been with us for 14months since 8 months old. Settled really well but we have our house on the market and have been thinking a lot about how she will cope with that. Not planning to move too far but would like somewhere bigger. 

We have been on holiday and she has adjusted well to new places and then coming home again.

Was just wondering if anyone else has been through it?   

Thank you xx


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Not done it myself but a couple who came to our prep group had done it. It all went fine but when they went to view houses, they didn't realise their LO thought they were giving her away    Poor wee thing! So they had to be clear that they were all moving together, and then it was fine!

Good luck with the move


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We r trying to move but it isn't happening.  I have recently been into hospital for an op and brought usbourne going into hospital book it was amazing and helped bubba they do a moving home one its on my amazon wish list hoping for the day we need it. Explains things in easy simple way I can't recommend them highly enough. Worth a buy not expensive. Good luck xx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Can you go and look at the new house without anyone else there (not the previous owners or the estate agent - maybe you'd have to wait till you exchanged? or the estate agent lurks around the corner) and say this is OUR new house and here's the front door where mummy and daddy and baby girl go in, and here's the garden where mummy and daddy and baby girl will play and here's going to be mummy and daddy's room and here next door is baby girl's room?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for all your comments.

I think the book idea and spending time in the house alone sounds like a good plan. We have been to see a house we want with wee one and she loved it and ran around the house and didn't want to leave! Now we just need someone to buy ours...

Only thing if we do get this house is she will have to move nursery. She does love it and would keep her at the nursery for a month or so when/if we move rather than change nursery and house at once. Ideally if a house comes on the market where we don't have to move nurseries that would be preferable and much easier for wee one to adjust if not moving both things.

xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Irish

My sister has two adopted children and moved a year after they were placed to be closer to me and my husband. The littlest one was just a baby and the eldest was nearly 3 having been with them since she was 2.

The BIG thing we found was language and how we talked about the move. We all made it really positive. We chattered away about this exciting new house which would be near us and how she would see her favourite Auntie and Uncle more etc etc   My sister visited the area all the time to see us and get the LOs used to it. The eldest LO would often point out houses near us and say 'my ouse?'. On the day of the move the littlies were kept out of the way with grandparents etc. When they came later in the day to see thier new home we all made sure it was exciting. LO ran around the house and was thrilled with it. I made sure I was leaping around like a mad thing, even though we were all exhausted, saying how exciting it was and she caught on and was suitably hyper  

Another little tip, put a special gift in LO's room for her to find the first time she goes into the house. Something MEGA EXCITING which she will go ga-ga for.

My sister would say that moving house sealed the deal for LO. They had moved to a new house and she went too; she realised that she really was in her forever family and wasn't going to be moved again. From that night on she slept through, having often woken with nightmares in the past, and has been a far happier and more settled child ever since.

So I guess to sum up, even though your LO is still very young, speaking positively and behaving positively about it all and talking about it will get her used to the idea and she will follow your lead. We find with the LOs that when we are excited they are excited; much like when adults are sharing a joke and everyone laughs and then a child present laughs along too - they're not sure why they are laughing, but they love the fact that everyone else is and want to be part of it.

Hope this helps. 

LilyElf x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Irishlady,

I was reading to my daughter tonight and I realised one of the books we have might be a good one for this.  It's called "Where is home little pip?", and although it's nothing to do with adoption, it's a really nice sentiment - i.e. home is where Mummy, Daddy & baby are together.  We read it to Wyxling a lot before we took her away to stay somewhere else for the first time and she likes it.

I hope your move goes well.  I'm dreading the fallout from moving Wyxling into the other bigger bedroom enough, I would love to move at some point because I don't really want her to go to a comprehensive school in the town we live in, but what used to seem like a simple plan, feels a lot bigger now, even many years away from us wanting to do this.

Good luck,

Wyxie


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for your replies...well this week has been v exciting as we sold our house on Wednesday and bought our new house yesterday!!! We drove round to the house today and our wee one does recognise it already as we have had the schedule lying around and we have been past a few times already and viewed it twice.

Lilyelf love the idea of a surprise gift waiting in her room, will start thinking about that - thank you for the reassurance too.

Wyxie I will get a copy of that book too as it sounds perfect. 

Feeling a bit stressed about it all but we will be okay spinxxx


----------

